# Forum BOards?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Ive ben lookin at forum boards lately and i have two questions 1 are they sandwich boards? and 2 any other comments about them like how they ride perform on park, jumps, etc...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ummm you have to give us a board to tell you how it is atleast. all forums are different just like every other company. i dont think they are sandwhich construction, lib and gnu are the only ones that i know of for sure..


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> ummm you have to give us a board to tell you how it is atleast. all forums are different just like every other company. i dont think they are sandwhich construction, lib and gnu are the only ones that i know of for sure..


I think all companies make some boards with sidewall/sandwich construction and some cap construction. Lib/Gnu makes a few Cap construction boards as well as sidewall, my Flow Mainframe is sidewall construction, the Burton Custom is sidewall construction, and I am pretty sure some of the Forums are sidewall construction as well


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

i like the forum manuel and young blood


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> ummm you have to give us a board to tell you how it is atleast. all forums are different just like every other company. i dont think they are sandwhich construction, lib and gnu are the only ones that i know of for sure..


sandwich = sidewall construction


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

my badddd then..i was thinkin libs like mashing of each layer. im not even sure what they call it..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

does any one know anything about the boards i wrote down
??


----------

